# Bush/brush hog for JD 2210



## cgflyer (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone using a 5' bush hog with a JD 2210 sub-compact? I have a 2210 with FEL and Mid mount finish mower but have some fields that need to hit with something beefier. The Woods dealer that I bought the tractor from (now in a different state from where I moved) said that I need to run a 4' bush hog. They had a new one for $900 but I thought I'd wait to buy one. The new ones here seem to be $200 more to my chagrin. There is a used 5' one on craigslist for $500 and just wondering if my 2210 can handle it? Is the 5' that much more weight than a 4' or require that much more power and stress to my PTO?


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a 2210 and I run a 4' hog.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

About 17 hp at PTO,good cutting not heavy thick grass etc. 5'er will be okay,but I would go w/4'er less strain on PTO hp also safer mowing sloes etc.


----------

